# Going to the Game Fair???



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Anoka's got the game fair going again, just wondering if anyone's gonna go. I'll probably go the first weekend, 7th or 8th I believe.


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Not going this year. I am hoping to be able to go to the contest in Kansas City. Still waiting to find out if they have it. I think it is Aug. 27-29 not for sure. Have fun up there and :beer: drink one for me.
Travis


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

#1

I am also thinking of going the first wknd. I like to go the last wknd. to get some deals from the booths, etc. Let me know if your going to go any of those dates. We could save on gas, etc.

:beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

#1 Waterfowler,

For somebody that uses his location as: "Thankfully not MN"; don't try to come back to the Game Fair and use the good things that we offer here. You want to use parts of Mn. and that's okay. Just don't trash it out of the other side of your mouth. ALL of us try at one time or another to use the good things from our surrounding states.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I'll be there!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

ref, its a state, not your sister.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Madison,

Glad you're coming.

MT - My previous post states all I need to say.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry Ref, but if I wanted a quality time at a great outdoor activity I'd go to OshKosh for the Du event. MN isn't such a bad state, has lots of water that atracts a lot of Waterfowl, that's a plus!!?? :lol:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

#1,

I'm not sure where you are coming from in your last post. The Game Fair in Anoka is a quality event. If the Du event in Oshkosh is better, then go there too. Just quit bashing Minnesota with the location on your posts and then take advantage of the good things that we offer here.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL, #1 aren't you actually from MN


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

WAS!!! Moved back to good old Sconny for some major goose slaying, plus a way better job.

Ref, as far as bashing goes, I think MN really sucks after living there for a while. Sorry, but that's my :2cents: I MEAN, WHAT KIND OF STATE DOESN'T ALLOW ALCOHOL SALES ON SUNDAY???!!! :eyeroll:

I'd have to say, I'm with GB3 on everything he's ever said about mud duck ville. :lol: And that's all I have to say, so THANK YOU!!! :wink:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Waterfowler,

If the worst thing about Mn is no Sunday liquor, then that is a compliment. Thank you. By the way, you can get all the wine you need on Sunday at church. :lol: 
Minnesota will not miss you or GB3, although both of you are still welcome.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

FYI, the dates of the Anoka County Game Fair are:
August 6/7/8 and 13/14/15


----------

